# Any free projection software out there?



## ishboo (Apr 26, 2010)

I am diving into architectural lighting and projection for the first time pretty much in a few weeks. My school has this "Fine Arts Week" full of music, theatre, and art displays. Part of that I am making an architectural lighting display in our lobby and I want to include some projections on the outside of the building. My budget is non-existant so i was wondering if anyone knows of any decent software that can handle projections. I'm not looking for any crazy features just a good way of managing my projections.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, what are you trying to do? When you speak of managing your projections, that is rather vague as to whether you need a software or a hardware solution. You may want to look and see what you already have installed on your computer and see how it works with an exteded display (not a mirrored display).


----------



## ishboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm mainly looking for something with a little more power than powerpoint or some media player. I don't want the tacky play icon in the side of the screen when the projection starts like I have seen happen too many times. Also, it would be really nice if there would be some way to control the size of the projection coming out i.e. if I wanted to project onto something circular it would be nice to mask the video onto something circular.


----------



## owaits (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like Screen Monkey would be ideal for you. It is free but has the power of professional live video software.

You mention that you want to project onto a circular screen. This is easy with Screen Monkey, you just create a new display profile and set one of the layers to be circular. You can also adjust the layer size to fit your screen.


----------

